# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ﻣﺎﺩﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﻣﻴﺘﺔ

## محمد النادر

*ﻣﺎﺩﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﻣﻴﺘﺔ
 ﺷﻦ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﻋﻲ

 ﻣﺎﺩﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺡ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺮﺓ
 ﻣﺎ ﻇﻨﻴﺖ ﺑﺤﺲ ﺍﻭﺟﺎﻋﻲ


 ﺑﺪﻳﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ
 ﻣﺎ ﺑﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻖ ﻗﻄﺎﻋﻲ 

 ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﺗﺴﻌﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺁﻻﻣﻲ
 ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻥ ﻭﺩﺍﺩﻙ ﺳﺎﻋﻲ 

 مادﺍﻡ ﺍﻧﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺑﺘﺤﺴﻲ
 ﻻ ﻟﻠﺤﺐ ﺟﻮﺍﻱ ﺑﺘﺮﺍﻋﻲ

 ﻣﺎ ﻇﻨﻴﺖ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺠﻤﻌﻨﺎ
 ﻻ ﻟﻠﺮﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﺼﺒﺢ ﺩﺍﻋﻲ

 ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻌﻴﻨﻲ
 ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻨﻀﻢ ﺟﻨﺔ
 ﻳﺎ ﻏﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺴﻤﻊ ﻭﺍﻋﻲ

 ﺍﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻋﻲ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﺑﺪﻳﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ
 ﻣﺎ ﺑﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻖ ﻗﻄﺎﻋﻲ 


غايتو جنس تهميش
قطاعي وماراضي يديك
حليلك انت


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


ﺑﺪﻳﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ
 ﻣﺎ ﺑﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻖ ﻗﻄﺎﻋﻲ 


غايتو جنس تهميش
قطاعي وماراضي يديك
حليلك انت






ههههههه تقوووول شنو يــ الكسلاوي مطنشننا تطنيش شديــــــــد 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ولامني الملتزم في غناي وعارض وندد 
 ما شاف قلبي شبكة كورة كلو مقدد
 على عنق الوريد الريدهن ابا يتحدد
 كتير الضاع .. ومو شوية المتلنا مهدد
*

----------

